# Cutting off



## Peairtach (Apr 30, 2009)

Regarding the various references in the Old Testament to "cutting off". I presume that this did not always involve execution, but sometimes also excommunication on its own?

http://www.blueletterbible.org/search/translationResults.cfm?Criteria=cut%2Doff&t=KJV

How was this excommuniction done and could it be temporary? Do we know when and if, cutting-off does not refer to execution?


----------



## George Bailey (May 1, 2009)

*My pastor says...*

Our Pastor did a study of that phrase and it's implications in the OT, and in short, states that it has always meant that that person's "lineage" eventually died off and didn't continue on through the ages.

I might be able to get more details from him, if you're interested...

Brian


----------



## Scynne (May 1, 2009)

I literally read about this today in a book ('Hold Fast Your Confession: Studies in Church Principles' ed. Donald Macleod), although it was a tangent to the point. Regardless, it was mentioned that it was a reference to circumcision *insert immature chuckle* and referred to deathiness, as opposed to mere excommunication.


----------

